# Looking to get in a new SUV/Subaru...



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey everyone,

Any chance that anyone on here sells either the G. Cherokee or Subaru in the front range? I'm looking to trade my ride in and pick up a 2000-2002 in the next 2 weeks. Let me know if you have the hook up. Any good help would be appreciated.

Scott
706-254-6054
[email protected]


----------

